#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 意見箱 >  >  【站务讨论】有关展示活动是否改转型？

## 狼王白牙

每数周一次的展示活动，仿佛变得虚应故事一般，随着管理者贴上已经套好格式的征稿，隔了数日，总是有已经久未来的会员回应征集，最后管理员再回个“请查收”了事。

但这里总有说不上的奇怪。仿佛整个论坛最值得展示的主题就是固定这些了。况且“查收”不是大陆的快递寄达时的用词吗？

如此虚应故事一番，虽然看起来论坛貌似还有活性，但明眼一看只不过少数几位定期在唱双簧，还不如让大家安静的去论坛的老帖区翻看那些精华散文。

我不愿往更深处多想，有关管理上的合法性，或者是背后有些管理员可能受到威胁而不敢说出的实情。

----------


## 雪麒

其實在目前的情況下，每隔兩個月發個帖子的另一個意義無非在於測試論壇系統的發帖功能、側邊欄功能是否還能正常運作。
如果認為沒有必要，我以後就不再發佈。

----------


## 狼王白牙

由于看到后台许多插件是标注为雪麒所撰写。。。。。。

假设时间倒退八年 （2009），我大概会这么测试程序是否正常

部署一个虚拟机器，确定运作正常后把程序放到正式环境里。

如果管理多个网站而且有酬，与客户说 “我们要不时发布些内容来测试功能是否正常”

那。。

不过由于是无酬的委托管理，所以这只是意见。

----------

